# Preston has bowed legs



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

eace:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, Paige, I am sorry to hear about Preston's legs. Hopefully the knowledgable people on this forum can help ease your mind. This is not a subject I know.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, thats to bad. Will that actually affect his day to day life though? I'm sure he will be ok!! He is so cute!! 

Do these develop over time? or is it something they are born with and you never checked before? I should ask my breeder about Mangos legs as I have heard nothing on that topic yet!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paige, I'm so sorry to hear that  I don't know much about the condition, but I do know someone that has a Havanese with bowed legs. The dog, female, is a family pet and has a great personality.

I do know, that this Havanese enjoys everything that her family and Hav-siblings do, she loves to swim and go boating, and seems to live a normal existance.

I'm not sure of what this entails medically  I hope that this doesn't effect Preston's quality of life. I'm hopeful that it won't based on the other Havanese I know of with this.

I will PM you some info to contact her.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Paige so sorry to hear this, you did the right thing to notify your breeder and it was very kind of them to try and do right by you. Keep us updated, let us know how the vet goes.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Paige Im so sorry to hear that Lets hope he dont need the surgery,. Yoda is bowed to now I know how you feel I trully do keep us posted of his out come


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paige, I am so sorry to hear about Mr. Preston....he is such a handsome fella! This is scary though! Were they bowed when you got him or just all of a sudden?? Ya know, I've never really looked @ Valentino's soaped up cause I send him out for baths & grooming. I'll have my groomer check him the next time! Get well wishes to him!:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm very sorry to read the news about Preston. If you need any support, a friend of mine had surgery on her Havanese last year because bowed legs made her lame. The good news is that the surgery really did help her.

Hugs to you, Paige.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Paige, I'm so sorry to hear about Preston! I sure hope the vet finds it to be a mild case and hopefully won't affect him. Please keep us posted.

Doggie Nut, Here's a nice website explaining many different health issues that can affect our havanese.

http://www.erashavanese.com/CD.html

"I have chosen to provide some information about Chondrodysplasia, which basically means premature 
closure of the growth plate. When this happens, the bone continues to grow some, causing it to grow
at a bowed direction away from the 'wrist'. It most likely causes asymmetry of the two legs also. 
If you soap up the dog and look at the inside of the legs and chest wall, you may see one side of the 
chest wall 'higher' than the other side. Or you may also see one or both legs (from the 'wrist') bowing out a bit.

Chondrodysplasia or 'CD' is seen in many breeds of dogs, and interestingly enough is the fact 
that those same breeds share eye problems much like the Havanese do."


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Preston :lalala: He is probably oblivious to it!! We all hope it is minor!
Laurie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Paige,
I am sorry to hear about Preston. The good news is that if it isn't severe he may not need any surgery and can live a pretty normal life. There are many breeds that have CD and they long, healthy, happy lives. While our breed isn't suppose to have bowed legs, I just wanted you know it might not be as bad as you are imagining. 

Hang in there, this forum is a great place for support.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, I am so sorry about Prestons bowed legs. I hope it's just a visual defect and doesn't hurt him-- I forget, do you show the boys?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Paige- I'm sorry to hear about Preston. He is one of the cutest Havanese I've ever seen. I think his markings are gorgeous. I know you're worried about your boy, but take comfort from the advice of the breeders here. I know they have much greater knowledge than any of us, and can point you in the right direction to see if he needs treatment or not. We'll all keep positive thoughts for your Preston! :grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Paige, I'm so sorry to read that!  I know it's disappointing, although it doesn't affect who Preston is and just how wonderful a pet he is to you and your family. I think it's wonderful that his breeders were so sympathetic and generous. Wow! Don't think my breeder would have offered that! Of course, you won't even think of 'returning' him! Unthinkable! He's still a cutie pie and a real joy.

Here's hoping this doesn't make any difference to his health! ((hugs)) to you both.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Paige, that is heart breaking, I hope Preston won't need surgery. Keep us posted on how things go.:grouphug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Paige, I am so sorry to hear the news on your sweet Preston. Casper and I want to send you both hugs and kisses:kiss: Hopefully it will not be serious.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Paige,

You are such a good mom. Preston is a very lucky boy to have you on his side. I am hopeful that this will work out to be a minor issue for him. Please keep us posted on his developments.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige,

I am so very sorry to hear about Preston, I am so glad he is not effected by it at this point and hope he will never need any surgery. Sending lot of havaghugs and havakisses Preston's way.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, it sure is nice to be with a group that think like we all do!! I am so impressed with your breeder for making that offer. That is what I call a "compassionate" breeder!! You are very lucky. Keep up advised.
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Paige,
Sorry to hear about Preston!Hang in there.....he is a super great guy,and he is in the right hands......YOURS!When you decide to take him to your vet,and discuss any options,please keep us informed.I think we may all be "soaping" our dogs now.........:suspicious:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Paige, I am so sorry to hear about Preston. It was nice of your breeder to offer to 'take hime back'. But like any of us could ever do that!! I could not imagine ever giving my babies up-for ANY reason either. You will be in our thoughts & prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paige, I missed the part where you said his limping has been intermittent. That part is good.

I just have to commend you and Preston's breeder both! You did a great job by communicating what you found. They proved to be ethical breeders by offering to take him back and also to assist with the financial end if the need arises. It warms my heart to see that on both sides!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Paige, I am so sorry to hear this about Preston. I hope he is not in pain  Please keep us posted on his progress - we are here for you.:grouphug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry about Preston. I know you would never think of giving him back, and hooray for your breeder. We fell in love with a puppy from a shelter and knew from day one that he had hip dysplasia. He never had surgery and lived to be 16 yrs. His legs only gave him problems the last year of his life, and *I* got tennis elbow from lifting him up.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paige, this makes me so sad.....i tried to put myself in your place.....if this was happening to Valentino I would be in tears. I know your heart is hurting for him. It sounds like you have a very positive outlook on it though! He is an incredibly gorgeous havanese and a very blessed one at that to have YOU as his mommie! I will keep you, Preston and the rest of your fam(furry & furless!) in my prayers!! I'm not an expert on any of this but i can be a support and friend(even if we have never Officially met!) Infact...you have a huge network of friends sending love and support yours & Preston's way!:grouphug: :angel: :amen:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh paige, I am so sorry to hear the news. I was hoping for better. I ditto everything Vicki said. My heart is breaking for and with you. Your Vet sounds amazing and with you and your vet as a team I am sure you will reach you goal of a long and comfortable like for Preston. Big furry and human hugs!:hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige - I am so sorry!! I think we all hoping for a much better outcome! Sounds like you are doing all you can to keep Preston Happy and pain free - so that is all he needs I am sure to live a long life. Give him kisses :kiss: from all of us!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige, I am so sorry for Preston. Not so much for the problem, because you know it can be fixed. But the fact that you have to wait so long. Hopefully Preston will be comfortable with the medication. I had to give it to my dog, Bowie, because of his hips. It worked really well for him and he was an old guy. Most days you wouldn't even know he had a problem.

We all send good thoughts to Preston


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

IM so sorry Paige keep us all informed of the out come in Preston.Its a terrible thing to happen to a animal.My heart bleeds for you Susan E


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Paige- I'm sorry to hear that your suspicions about Preston were correct. But it sounds as if your vet will give you good advice on treatment. Preston is such a sweetheart and has such a great Mommy. We'll all keep positive thoughts for you and him. :grouphug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Paige, Lord knows I was hoping to hear better news than this! Hopefully those elbows will stay put in the sockets. My dog Ayla takes glucosamine (Synovi treats) daily for her old hips and it really has helped her to feel much better. This news all came so fast and I'm sure it has hit like a ton of bricks. :hug: Please know that we're all here for you! You're a good and loving mama for your boy and want what we all want~for him to love a long, happy and healthy life. Give that boy a hug for me too!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with Vicki, we are here for you for loving support and encouragement. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.:hug: :angel:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I know there is really nothing i can say Paige except that our prayers are with you & your precious baby. :hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Prestone gets better! Poor guy....

Question though on this...
Do puppies develop this by 10wks of age? or is this something that happends later on in puppy development?

Thanks!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Support and encouragement Paige from Quincy,Vinnie and I too.Sorry to hear about Preston's diagnosis,though it does sound like you have a great vet,with Preston's best interest in mind.I'm sure he will help you do what is best for Preston.

My sheltie Vinnie got hit my a car as a pup,and it tore his back leg all up...I nursed him for almost 4 months with a cast etc.He didn't have a broken bone,but the vet had to cast it to prevent movement,doc said it would of been easier had he just broke the bone.Doc told me Vinnie's leg is a good as it can be...he hops sometimes and carries it up,but can run like the wind when he needs to.Doc says he will get arthritis and we can control the pain with meds for awhile,but that eventually there will be no more they can do.He gave me a life expectancy for Vinnie of 7 years or so.Vinnie is 2 and 4 months.I cried and felt so bad etc....but then my Mom said to me......"Julie,just love him and enjoy him for everyday you have him"...."don't spend your time,feeling bad and crying-you can'y change anything".I thought about it,and decided she IS right!Now,I have Quincy too,they are good friends,they play together and I love him like there is no tomorrow!:biggrin1: I keep Vinnie as active as I can,and try to do what is best for him....I cut out many of his favorite treats,put him on weight control food(for his leg joint)and I put him on a joint health vitamin.
I wish you ALL the Best.........


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

(((((((Paige and Preston)))))))))

I'm so sorry  I think he will indeed live a long and comfortable life with you by his side.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Like everyone else said, we are here to support you any way we can. Sam and I send (((((hugs))))):grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige, Me, Riley & Monte send lots of Havi hugs & kisses to you & Preston. Preston is lucky to have a mommy whom will do what ever it takes to make sure he has the best quality of life filled with lots & lots of love.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige,

I am so very sorry about Preston condition, but I am sure he is going to be just fine, because he has a wonderful mommy by his side. I will keep my fingers crossed that his elbows the sockets. 

Sending hugs and Hava kisses your way,


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Paige,
That is heart breaking news for you and your family. Thank goodness Preston is with someone like you who truly loves him and will care for him properly. 

Just make sure with any condition, you get a second opinion from a specialist. Belle & Dora's doggy uncle (my in law's shih tzu Freddie) also has CD. I really didn't know about it when I met him, they just refer to him as their little ballet dancer because when he stands, his front legs look like he is doing a ballet move. Well Freddie is now 9 years old going on 10. They decided to not have surgery (mind you he has had 4 eye surgeries for another condition he has) and they give Freddie a pill everyday. He is actually good about knowing his limits. They live on a farm and while Freddie will walk with you all over the place, he doesn't run after the cats anymore and takes life at a slower pace. They are also very conscious about not letting him get over weight as Freddie has been on diet dog food for a few years.

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Preston's condition. Our thoughts are with him and we just hope that he doesn't have any pain. He is very fortunate to have you!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Paige,
I am so sorry to hear the news on Preston. Casper and I will keep you and Preston in our prayers:angel: We send you lots of :hug: :kiss: ,


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Page, So sorry to hear about Preston. Houston and I are sending Hav L&K.:kiss:


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Paige,
I just read your post about Preston and I am so sorry that you were right.He has a really great mommy and all of us here know you will do right by him.Hang in there,and just remember we are all here for you.
{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}} to you and Preston.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh hon, I'm so sorry to hear about Preston's diagnosis for CD!  I know he will get the best of care with you, so I'm not at all worried. It might be challenging for you, but then, it might not be! Hopefully, things will work out and Preston won't be in much pain and will continue being the wonderful family member that he is, enjoying life to it's fullest. He has a lot of furry siblings and a great family to be a part of.

We care very much about you and your babies, so dont' hesitate to vent, ask questions or reach out, o.k.?

(((hugs)))


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Preston. MacGyver had bowing in one leg and had surgery this March. He was never in much pain, but he was starting to have problems with his elbow. The surgery was certainly harder on us than him! He wanted to run and play the day he came home, but he wasn't allowed. We got to spend a lot of time sitting in a chair with him in our laps. Now he's back to running, playing with his big brother (a Golden), going to day care, etc. As a bonus, he went to aqua therapy, and we discovered he loves to swim!

I hope Preston doesn't need surgery, but if he does, I'm sure he'll come through it as well as MacGyver did.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

don't be sad about the bow leg. my django's right front leg is bowed. had him checked out to make sure nothing was wrong with him, vet said sometimes this breed has a slight bow to his leg, soo, won't be a show dog but he's still special to us and, he doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all. i am sure at some point we will need to start him on a glucosamine but right now we aren't doing anything.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Paige:
I just read this thread...so sorry to hear about Preston's condition. But God put him in the right home; you're such a good Mommy!! It takes special people to take care of little furbabies with problems, and I know that Preston will be just fine  I have a really good friend who adopts Greyhounds after they are done racing, and they have all kinds of special needs, but she says it's the most rewarding thing she's ever done, and they've given her back more then she's ever given them.

Lots of Hav hugs and kisses from me and Skiver ((((Paige & Preston))))


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Paige, that really makes it clear what bowed legs are. I sure hope that Preston continues to be healthy. Give that boy a hug from me and Sam :grouphug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

awww...:Cry: :hug: They really do look pretty bowed in that picture. I'm sure hoping they don't get any worse as he grows. I know the vet said they would still be growing for awhile. Did the vet say to come back and get them checked at a later date?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paige, that is so sad to me....he is one gorgeous havanese. Are those his back or front legs? I have never soaped Valentino since he goes to the groomer but I plan to! Just looking I don't think they are bowed. Keep us posted....I'm believing for NO SURGERY!!:nono: :clap2: Excuse my DUMB question....of course it's his FRONT legs....duh!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

So sorry paige about his legs . They are not as bowed as I thought they where going to be. I have seen worse. Yoda one leg is worse than that .Yoda dont know either that he has it. he runs around like there is not a think wrong with him .


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The picture really does help understand what CD can look like. I'm sorry, though I am happy to hear that Preston is running around without a care in the world. That's what's important. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Im glad Preston is not in pain & still able to walk around. 

I was shocked to learn in the 'diff breed' thread that certain dogs (i think certain bull dogs etc..) are bred with CD on purpose!! I just found that horribly shocking. I had no idea that was going on. I guess i shouldnt be too shocked at what people would do for money!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shannon, it is a part of a lot of the dwarf breeds. You can see it easily in the Dachshunds, Corgis and some of the other small, short-legged breeds.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimberly....I just want to record where the 1k took place. Better watch out Marj....:llama:

Not even sure what that llama means????
haha

Thanks Kimberly for all you contribute!!!!!! :tea:

Sorry for the hijack, we are all rooting for Preston! 

:focus:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, you really are the nut! (And I'm going to tell Dawna, too.) :blah: 

And for Preston, you go boy! :tea:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a question has any one heard of Rickets ? And if so is it the same as CD ? I was told that Yoda has Rickets 
This is what Rickets is

*Rickets* _General Information:_Rickets is a disease of young, growing animals. It is characterized by improper bone development. Typical signs include swelling of the joints and bending or bowing of the bones in the legs. Fractures occur easily because of poor bone development.

Rickets is caused by a dietary imbalance of calcium, phosphorus, and vitamin D. Because most dogs are fed commercial dog foods that are properly balanced, the disease is not common. Improper mineral supplementation or a diet high in meats can cause rickets. Diet control is extremely important in treating rickets.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

NOw I have tryed to look up CD I end up with music for dogs and I know that is not it but I did fine this now is this CD Now I am very confuse any help on this would be nice I see where it say CD in the picture but what does the D stand for thank you

*Patellar Luxation* _General Information:_Patellar luxation is a dislocation of the kneecap (patella). The kneecap may dislocate toward the inside (medial) or outside (lateral) of the leg or may move in both directions.

The crippling effects of patellar luxation are related to the severity and duration of the luxation. The milder forms, especially in small breeds, show little or no signs, and only minimal treatment is required. Severe cases cause more intense pain, with limping. Treatment ranges from rest (decreasing your pet's activity for 1-2 weeks) to surgical reconstruction of the knee joint. Treatment is based upon the severity of signs and your pet's age, breed, and weight. Obesity complicates surgery and convalescence. A weight-reduction program may be required in conjunction with treatment
Chondrodysplasia
Literally, this is "faulty







cartilage", and it can be manifested in a variety of ways. It can be characterized by premature closure of the growth plates of long bones either symmetrically, or asymmetrically. This can result in short legs (dwarfism) that are straight or bowed either unilaterally or bilaterally.
Chondrodysplastic dogs can also have legs of normal length but which are deviated unilaterally or bilaterally. The length of leg is dependent on how prematurely the growth plates close. The degree of deviation depends on how evenly the growth plates close (ie, if a growth plate closes on one side earlier than the other, the bone will continue to grow on the open side resulting in bowing of the bone. If one of the bones of the foreleg (either the radius or the ulna) closes before the other, the bone that continues to grow will bow as the closed bone prevents the leg from lengthening.
*Treatment*
In cases where the deviations are severe enough to interfere with function, surgical correction may be needed to straighten the leg. There are a variety of surgical options available depending on the extent and severity of the deviation.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Preston....I can't add anything that hasn't already been said, so my prayers will be joined with all the others. He's lucky to have you as a mommy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Can't help you there, Susan. I have no clue what Rickets is, even after trying to read all that!! lol Maybe it's too late for this tired brain..... zzzzzzzz ...... 

*Another hijack *------ I saw a show on bulldogs once and found out they were bred to be boxier and because of that they can't deliver their pups naturally, but have to have C-sections all the time! Poor moms. .....

:focus:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I was reading a book on Havanese today on an airplane that went into a great deal of detail re CD. It said that as many as 1 in 5 Havs have this condition to some extent. It did recommend that one see a puppy "soaped" before buying it. I haven't soaped my Biscuit yet, but think he might have a very mild case of CD. Often the legs are shorter and the head larger, too. I'm sure with the help of your vet, and all of your love and support, Preston will lead a comfortable and active life. All the best!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's so sad and I am sorry to hear about your baby. My Bella had a liver shunt, so I know how it feels. The breeder should cover any future expenses up to the price you paid for Preston. Hang in there and pleaae keep us posted!


----------

